# Two little surprises in a litter



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

Have these two boys pop up in one of my pet line broken marked litter. Havent seen one pop up for at least a year I thought I had bred it out.
Always look funny without fur, they are just starting to open eyes at the minute so still tiny but you can clearly see one has fur on its head and feet but none on its back the other seems to have just a short back and sides on the body, very patchy.








As they are both boys im hoping to find someone that wants them as a house pet, as in my shed is no place for a mouse with only a little fur, at least mum is keeping them toasty for now as they arent runty compared to the rest of the litter.


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

awww they're so cute!! i wish i was closer, i'd snap em up xx


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

ok, so i've just shown these two to my fiance and even he said awwwwwwwwwwwwww i want them!! now, if only there was a way to get them up here... :? xxx


----------



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

miss.understood said:


> ok, so i've just shown these two to my fiance and even he said awwwwwwwwwwwwww i want them!! now, if only there was a way to get them up here... :? xxx


lol, I think your a wee bit north of me, closest I get to your neck of the woods is doncaster so only a 2-3 hour drive one way for you


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

i shall consider.... if you get anywhere near shiprat....i wonder if the could take them to pass on to Art and then to me? as art is due up here in 5 weeks to collect her mice from me and is possibly taking some to shiprat.... i dunno,. xx


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

i'm not going that way now till prob near xmas miss there was sad news on the blue's front so there wont be any litters ready for a few months i believe.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

hey

funny little mice

oh btw the little snake's doing fine


----------



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

Just been cleaning out and OMG the other tub that does have related mice to these has a whole blooming litter of them  thinned them down to a manageable level before fur came in and not a single normal coat in bunch. Time for a different male in that tub!! Can't have a whole load of baldies in the middle of winter!!!

Good to hear the trink is doing well ship rat 

Looks like your timing isn't good for transport there miss.undstood, but looks like there is going to be a few of these little ones over the next few months until I breed them out again. So if your ever in my neck of the woods then let me know.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

if you could get em up to durham in or before 5 weeks i can take em the rest of the way


----------



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

Artuntaure said:


> if you could get em up to durham in or before 5 weeks i can take em the rest of the way


Unfortunately I dont drive so no way I could get them that far north and dont know anyone heading that way either.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

could get dave to deliver to me, it would cost a little tho.


----------

